# what country or kingdom had the best consort music during renaissance mid to late era



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I love good consort music and marchs....

Name your favorite cd of consort music, what is the utter most prestigious what is '' grandiose''
please impress me , tell me about it??

Consort music is of course court music?

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> I love good consort music and marchs....
> 
> Name your favorite cd of consort music, what is the utter most prestigious what is '' grandiose''
> please impress me , tell me about it??
> ...


Britain had the best consort music. A favourite CD is this one


----------

